# Deer Cam Bracketology



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I apologize for the Cuddeback link, but what they've produced here is pretty wicked (note: takes a minute or two to load, but has awesome pics and is a great site).

My favorite is the one that is just out of velvet and the antlers are bright red. If you haven't seen this yet...it is a MUST!

http://www.cuddebackdigital.com/07photo ... story.html


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I didnt know death was a member on the site.......


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for posting that up Nick. Some simply amazing pictures in there!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

I believe one or two of those pics were from ND. I don't remember which ones but I think one of them is in the "Daylight Dudes" category.


----------

